# Materials



## zkylet (Mar 27, 2015)

What materials can plastisol ink transfer sheets be used on? Can they be used on cotton, polyester, non-woven polypropylene, knit, nylon, spandex, nylon, neoprene, and or blended products?


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

zkylet said:


> What materials can plastisol ink transfer sheets be used on? Can they be used on cotton, polyester, non-woven polypropylene, knit, nylon, spandex, nylon, neoprene, and or blended products?


Depends on the manufacturer of the prints. Most you can do cotton, poly or blend, but nylon ect...They usually have a different print formula.

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## zkylet (Mar 27, 2015)

bolinsspeedyts said:


> Depends on the manufacturer of the prints. Most you can do cotton, poly or blend, but nylon ect...They usually have a different print formula.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums



Sorry you can or cannot do nylon. I was planning to use Transal Premium Heat Transfer Paper. Are you familiar with it? What do you recommend?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Cotton or cotton blends are the normal substrates for plastisol transfers. Anything beyond that would require testing.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

zkylet said:


> Sorry you can or cannot do nylon. I was planning to use Transal Premium Heat Transfer Paper. Are you familiar with it? What do you recommend?


I don't print with that process. I use HTV on nylon if I need to, but I don't ruin across a nylon job often. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## zkylet (Mar 27, 2015)

bolinsspeedyts said:


> I don't print with that process. I use HTV on nylon if I need to, but I don't ruin across a nylon job often.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


Where can I find it?


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

I buy must of my transfer vinyl from uscutter or specialty graphics

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Plastisol requires an additive for printing on nylon, and it's a PITA if you don't do it all the time.


----------

